# General iPod Question



## TheLateIsadore (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a 99' Mk4 Jetta GL with an OEM CD player in the center console. I am considering buying the Blitzsafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A from Enfig...I am just wondering if i am going to have to plug it into the trunk connectore that is for the 6CD Changer, (I dont have a Changer.)
Or if i will be to hook it up behind the Center console. Anyone have pointers for me?
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheLateIsadore (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question (TheLateIsadore)*

Advice, Anybody???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question (TheLateIsadore)*

I'd suggest the PIE VWRPCPOD2 , as it will import the audio, charge the product , automaticaly start and stop your ipod, and allow you to select trakcs from your radio
Link to PIE VWPCPOD2








or, if you'd like a bit more basic unit, the Blitzsafe M-link1 V.3 will work nicely
Link to Blitzsafe M-link1V.3








either will work great for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question ([email protected])*

both of the units I suggested connect behind the radio, to the CD player
use these tools to remove your radio
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## TheLateIsadore (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question ([email protected])*

Will the PIE fit behind the Console after install or will it have to go in the glove box. Furthermore does the unit come with installation instructions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question (TheLateIsadore)*

the pie unit will get tucked behind the radio in your dash
only the ipod cable will need to be run out from behind the dash, the cable will easily reach to the glovebox if you'd like


----------



## TheLateIsadore (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: General iPod Question ([email protected])*

Thanks everybody!


----------

